# Filter media opinions



## dloehrs (Aug 7, 2009)

Our 125 is into week three of cycling. It is being run with 2 Fluval 405 canisters, a surface (not a protein) skimmer and 1 power head. There are 2 chromi's, 2 electric blue damsels, 1 yellowtail damsel, 1/2 dozen snails and 1/2 dozen hermit crabs. The levels are all checking out ok so far. It is deep into the brown diatom phase currently.
My question is this. What is y'alls opinion of filter media to be used? So many people have so many opinions so I want to gather them all. Currently each canister has a Chemi-pure bag with two baskets of Bio-rings on top. I will add fine polish pads next clean. I supplement on water changes with Nutrafin Cycle Bio-Supplement per directions. 
Having two filters, I have the option of varying or combining many different media. Whaddaya think? Thanks.


----------



## dloehrs (Aug 7, 2009)

important addendum. It will be a FOWLR tank, possibly some soft corals down the road.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Take it from me, ditch the canister filters! Get a good protein skimmer! My wife had 3 canisters on her reef tank, nothing but nitrate factories and problems. But if you insist on using the canisters, i have found that lava rocks make good filter media since they're so porous.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you can use the canisters for water polishing and pulling out debris but clean them DAYLY or at the vary least weekly. A good skimmer will help a ton


----------

